# How many flavors of chips does Nestles make?



## LEFSElover (Dec 12, 2007)

In my supermarkets, they carry so many flavors of chocolate chips now.  Mostly Nestles, but also other brands too.
Bittersweet chocolate
Dark chocolate raspberry swirl
Semisweet chocolate with white chocolate swirls
Milk chocolate with peanut butter swirls
Semisweet chocolate with caramel swirls

What flavors if any, are you finding in your markets


----------



## Alix (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW! Haven't looked, but I'm sure going to now! Thanks Lefse.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2007)

I've seen peanut butter chips


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 12, 2007)

I bought a dark chocolate / mint swirl yesterday. 
They might be cookies later today!


----------



## mikki (Dec 12, 2007)

Butterscotch chips and white Chocolate chips


----------



## letscook (Dec 12, 2007)

Look at this,  show the different flavors

NESTLE TOLL HOUSE Morsels - NESTLE VeryBestBaking.com


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 12, 2007)

Hershey's makes a great cinnamon chip.  It's not always available, so I usually pick up 5 bags when I do see them.

They are great in oatmeal cookies and in pancakes.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 12, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Hershey's makes a great cinnamon chip.  It's not always available, so I usually pick up 5 bags when I do see them.
> 
> They are great in oatmeal cookies and in pancakes.



Have never seen them but they sound awesome for cookies !


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 12, 2007)

Barb L. said:


> Have never seen them but they sound awesome for cookies !


 
They are awesome! 
Luckily I can buy them whenever I want from my boss at work. We use them in one of our bagels. And believe me I do buy them often!

Ok it's not a bagel, but a round, chewy, muffin.


----------



## letscook (Dec 12, 2007)

ahh cinnamon ones  I'll have to keep my out for those. 
thanks


----------



## gulab jamun (Dec 19, 2007)

Check this out:

kingarthurflour.com/shop/list.jsp?pv=1198087812156&select=C78&byCategory=C124

How about cappuccino or mint chips?


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are looking for the best chips on the market then try out Guittard's Chocolate Chips.  They make; semisweet, milk, white, mint, cappuccino, and butterscotch.  Taste these side by side with the equivilents of Nestle or Hershey's and you will know what I'm talking about...

Have a good one everybody,


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 20, 2007)

Who makes the dark chocolate raspberry swirl?  I need to find me some of that.


----------



## Shani (Dec 20, 2007)

oooh you guys I am so totally jealous!!  I had no idea chocolate chips came in anything but dark, milk and white!

Why can't Australia get the good stuff too??? Those sound great to play around with, oh the biscuits and sliced and muffins I could make!


----------

